# Ladies & Gentlemen I Have A Conundrum!



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Perhaps a classical music forum is not the right place to ask this but I know many of you are clever little cookies with far more worldly experience than I.

My best friend's birthday is next week and I still haven't found him a gift yet! 

I've looked for months but I can't decide. I can't go to my friends as they will spill the beans and ruin the surprise.

I was thinking a pair of gold cufflinks or a gold watch but I don't know his "style". He's a very well groomed man, always immaculate with fabulous clothes and never a hair out of place. He tends to dress the way...

How should I put it? Old fashioned but flamboyantly no pink shirts or anything but there is something a bit risque maybe? He doesn't like anything flashy and I'm scared I'll get something and he'll hate it although he'd never tell me.

Anyway I'd like to get him something that will last, that he will have in 10 maybe 20 years and think of me. I missed his 21st birthday last year as he was ill and he had be due to fly back from *Switzerland* to see me but due to ill health could not travel.

I'm sure there is someone out there in the savage jungle that is *Talk Classical* who could help me if they'd only be so kind. I'm in the *UK* so *London* or *Paris* would be the easiiest places for me to shop. As for money we have a rule of not going over £1000 but if I could spend under that I'd get him some leather bound books as well.

If you do not wish to leave a comment below please feel free to contact me via my inbox. Thank you for your help I'd really, truely appreciate it. :tiphat:

*Edit:*

A thank you is in order for all those people who have replied so far so thank you all. :tiphat:

You all inspired me I suddenly thought about a lighter and I saw one in *Mappin & Webb* last week I think it was a *Dupont*. So I think maybe a lighter, cigarette holder and perhaps a tie-clip and books would do it if I was unable to get anything else.

I'd still love to get him cufflinks or a watch though so please continue to answer thank you.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

What are his musical and literary tastes?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

samurai said:


> What are his musical and literary tastes?


Dear *Samurai* he loves classical music infact he was accepted into one of the "big orchestras" but quit. It was him who kindled my fire for all things classical. He likes *Rachmaninoff*, *Liszt * and well there's so much I don't want to get him CDs though he counted them once he had over a thousand CDs and Vinyl Records.

As for books he likes *Dostoyevsky*, *Tolstoy*, *Kaffka*, *Sartre*, *Hugo*, *Zola*, *Proudhon*, *Kropotkin* and on and on. I've seen some nice old books in *Paris * I have them put by for me just in case I need to get them quickly.

Thanks for your reply *Samurai *how are you? (you can PM if you don't wish to answer in public).


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Lenfer, Thanks for asking. I'm doing ok, just trying {still} to adjust to being retired. I'm making a go of it, though. This is one of the places I've found which really keeps my brain active!
Getting back to your friend, do you think he would like something by Proust such as *A* *Rememberance* *of* *Things* *Past *or perhaps *The Lord of the Rings *by Tolkein?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't know, if you don't know his "style," maybe something that is a bit style "neutral," like a tie-clip?...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear *Samurai*

He has a lot by *Marcel Proust* I remember seeing that name in his on a book on the table in the tea room. Quite fancy picking that up myself though. 

I know he's read The Lord of the Rings however I don't know if he liked it or not we went to the cinema to see the first one and I remember him talking about "missing parts" I haven't read it though not my thing.

I suppose retirement must be hard depending on the job you did before. I feel retired already I barely do any work unless I feel like it but I know I have an easier life than most. I'm always here should you care to indulge in some light hearted banter or perhaps a game of internet chess. 

Thank you for your suggestions, I'll take a peek and see if he has that *Proust* book will need to be stelathy like a ninja though. :cheers:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Sid James, Isn't that kind of boring, though?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I don't think you can really go wrong with a nice wristwatch, as long as it's not gaudy. Or how do you think he'd feel about a pocket watch?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Sid James said:


> I don't know, if you don't know his "style," maybe something that is a bit style "neutral," like a tie-clip?...


I could do that in fact it's a really good idea thanks *Sid* I'd feel a little bit like Scrooge though if I only got him a tie-clip but it is something he'd use.

We shall see it can always be my backup plan. :tiphat:


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> I don't think you can really go wrong with a nice wristwatch, as long as it's not gaudy. Or how do you think he'd feel about a pocket watch?


He has a few pocket watches he uses them for more formal events. I think he only has the one wristwatch though so I was thinking about a watch but I don't wear them. I'd end up getting him something that would not look out of place on *Mr. T.*

Thanks *Kopachris* by the way I think you have the best avatar on *Talk Classical* after my on of course.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Lenfer, Thanks so much for your kind words and good luck in your quest; I have every confidence that you'll make the right choice in the end and your friend will be highly pleased. Please, though--as much as I love and respect our fellow member Sid James--*don't *buy him a tie-clip, *please*! 
It's just too damn pedestrian, IMHO, of course!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, samurai, a tie-clip is kind of boring, but I suppose it won't interfere with the man's "style" which member L'enfer is not sure about. Anyway, as L'enfer is positive about this idea, a tie-clip can be like an "extra" gift, maybe along with something else, eg. a suitable book &/or CD, which you've been discussing above...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

My pleasure *Samurai*, I agree to most people it might seem pedestrian but my friend is the kind of person who likes that sort of thing I remember I got him a sterling silver money clip many, many years ago when we were much younger, he still uses it even though he has better ones.

My friend's not greedy or anything he'd be happy with socks, I just want to get something that'll well knock his socks off. Lookforward to playing you at chess one day.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Lenfer, Thanks for the offer, but I have never been any good at chess, so I wouldn't be very good competition for you. Perhaps one of the other members who has been responding to this thread would be better suited in this.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Neither have I *Samurai* checkers it is then.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds like a plan! I think I can handle checkers {I hope }.


----------



## Theophrastus (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking at that list of authors, it occurred to me that he might like some of August Strindberg's novels (thematically he's in the same ball-park as many of the names you mention). If you can get hold of it, The Scapegoat is a very good late novel. You could also try By the Open Sea (S was under Nietzsche's influence when he wrote that) - has some extraordinary sequences in it, though as ever translation never quite does the original justice. The third one is an early satirical novel called 'The Red Room', the book that made his name in Sweden. 

Strindberg is mainly known outside Sweden for his plays, but his novels are worth checking out. His plays had quite an influence on Sartre, and a lot of his work revolves around broadly existentialist themes. Has a dark sense of humor, too, though the anglo-saxon world often fails to notice.

EDIT

ps. all three of those works have been translated into English. By the Open Sea is a Penguin and relatively easy to get hold of. The others may be more tricky.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I thought, at first glance, this thread was called ladies and Gentlemen I have a Condom. I got really excited, but lost all interest when I saw what it was really about.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> He has a few pocket watches he uses them for more formal events. I think he only has the one wristwatch though so I was thinking about a watch but I don't wear them. I'd end up getting him something that would not look out of place on *Mr. T.*
> 
> Thanks *Kopachris* by the way I think you have the best avatar on *Talk Classical* after my on of course.


Oh, but you flatter me!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I can see what you mean, Tapkaara, as "conundrum" is a word that's not often used anymore. Everything's been "dumbed down" now, so words like that are far too complex for "the average bear," it seems? (the "idiocracy" thread is basically about these issues)...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Well I can see what you mean, Tapkaara, as "conundrum" is a word that's not often used anymore. Everything's been "dumbed down" now, so words like that are far too complex for "the average bear," it seems? (the "idiocracy" thread is basically about these issues)...


Well, I for one accidentally read "corundum."


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ignore that rude behaviour, L'Enfer. Not very nice to "welcome" a new member with such "attitude" methinks...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Your talking of your friend's immaculate grooming got me to thinking of some grooming products.

One of my other obsessions (other than classical) is the fast disappearing art of shaving. People anymore go for the instant goo in a can and the cheap disposable razors. Go for something sophisticated - get him a nice shave brush, some fine shave soap or shave cream, a good mug to mix it in, and then a nice razor - either a classy older style double-edge safety razor, or a nice handle that uses the Gillette-brand razor heads. In London, there are various establishments, I believe. Truefitt & Hill, Geo. F. Trumper, Taylors of Old Bond Street. In addition, at least at Truefitt & Hill, you can also send him for a fine old-fashioned complete haircut and straight razor shave. These things all make shaving a delight, rather than the daily drudgery that it has become for most. Anyways, if this interests you at all, I can provide further details.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Well I can see what you mean, Tapkaara, as "conundrum" is a word that's not often used anymore. Everything's been "dumbed down" now, so words like that are far too complex for "the average bear," it seems? (the "idiocracy" thread is basically about these issues)...


I concour I often hear people speak when I'm out and I feel I'm in a different country. I fear in a centurey or so we'll have regressed back to grunting. Classical music is the only true timeless language.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

DrMike said:


> Your talking of your friend's immaculate grooming got me to thinking of some grooming products.
> 
> One of my other obsessions (other than classical) is the fast disappearing art of shaving. People anymore go for the instant goo in a can and the cheap disposable razors. Go for something sophisticated - get him a nice shave brush, some fine shave soap or shave cream, a good mug to mix it in, and then a nice razor - either a classy older style double-edge safety razor, or a nice handle
> that uses the Gillette-brand razor heads. In London, there are various establishments, I believe. Truefitt & Hill, Geo. F. Trumper, Taylors of Old Bond Street. In addition, at least at Truefitt & Hill, you can also send him for a fine old-fashioned complete haircut and straight razor shave. These things all make shaving a delight, rather than the daily drudgery that it has become for most. Anyways, if this interests you at all, I can provide further details.


Dear *DrMike * my friend uses all sorts of shaving tools. A shaving scuttle, shaving soap, badger brushes, old fashioned safety razors and when need be a straight razor. He was stoped at the airport before becuase of it.

He's very particular he'd never change what he uses, he paid a lot of money for them I think the razor he uses is gold and was well over £500.

Thank you though it was a nice idea but I'd only be buying him something he already has lots of. if you like that sort of thing he swears by his shaving scuttle. I don't know if you can get that sort of thing in *America*. I'm sure you could if not I'd see if the place he get's his does postal orders if you'd like.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> I concour I often hear people speak when I'm out and I feel I'm in a different country. I fear in a centurey or so we'll have regressed back to grunting. Classical music is the only true timeless language.


It could also be in that in a century, we will all listening to grunting singers accompanied by ostinato bass...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> Dear *DrMike * my friend uses all sorts of shaving tools. A shaving scuttle, shaving soap, badger brushes, old fashioned safety razors and when need be a straight razor. He was stoped at the airport before becuase of it.
> 
> He's very particular he'd never change what he uses, he paid a lot of money for them I think the razor he uses is gold and was well over £500.
> 
> Thank you though it was a nice idea but I'd only be buying him something he already has lots of. if you like that sort of thing he swears by his shaving scuttle. I don't know if you can get that sort of thing in *America*. I'm sure you could if not I'd see if the place he get's his does postal orders if you'd like.


Virtually everything in the world of wet-shaving (as we call it) is purchased over the internet anymore. Unless you live in London, where many of the older shave shops still exist.

I tried a scuttle once, but was not completely sold on it.

Ah well, I thought I was onto something there!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Why not an old-fashioned pocket watch like this?










BTW Lenfer is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear *Ravellian*, thank you for your suggestion but he already has a few pocket watches but he's in need of a good wrist watch. You flatter me but sadly it is not me in my avatar, it's Audrey Hepburn if you look at my profile picture you'll see *Audrey * with *Pippin* her pet deer and Mr. Famous her *Yorkshire * Terrier.

I did not want to put a picture of myself up as I like my amniotomy but I may change my mind.

Another picture of her with *Pip* and *Mr. Famous*:


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Lenfer said:


> Dear *Ravellian*, thank you for your suggestion but he already has a few pocket watches but he's in need of a good wrist watch. You flatter me but sadly it is not me in my avatar, it's Audrey Hepburn if you look at my profile picture you'll see *Audrey * with *Pippin* her pet deer and Mr. Famous her *Yorkshire * Terrier.
> 
> I did not want to put a picture of myself up as I like my amniotomy but I may change my mind.


I guessed it was a picture of Audrey Hepburn. She was indeed extremely attractive. You'll be pleased to know that some of us male members do find women generally attractive, although I couldn't blame you for possibly thinking otherwise given the peculiar shenanigans that have gone on not far from here lately.

Perhaps like me you may feel a little constrained in putting up a picture of yourself. I've had literally hundreds of requests from my fans on T-C to put up an avatar of myself, but I know that if I do it'll just create a lot more of fan mail and I really can't cope with any more. Besides, I'm not looking for a punch on the nose by any of the boyfriends of the female members here who, I know, would find me utterly irresistible were I to present a photo. So I'm going to keep them guessing.

Meanwhile, my best wishes to you.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you *Andy*.:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Andy Loochazee said:


> Perhaps like me you may feel a little constrained in putting up a picture of yourself. I've had literally hundreds of requests from my fans on T-C to put up an avatar of myself, but I know that if I do it'll just create a lot more of fan mail and I really can't cope with any more. Besides, I'm not looking for a punch on the nose by any of the boyfriends of the female members here who, I know, would find me utterly irresistible were I to present a photo. So I'm going to keep them guessing.


 Precisely the same reason why I don't post a picture of myself. I'm already trying to fend off the likes of Anna Netrebko, Miah Persson, Danielle de Niese, Isabel Leonard, Nino Machaidze and Kristine Opolais who keep trying to date me, and it gets annoying to have to say to these ladies that I'm a married man and not interested in cheating on my wife right now. If I had to add to this constant harassment all the nice females here, it would be too much to take. So, no, sorry ladies, but no Almaviva pics for your delight.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know what's "conundrum" but since you have it and it's problematic, why don't give it to him as a birthday gift? Two problems resolved at once.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Lenfer said:


> Dear *Ravellian*, thank you for your suggestion but he already has a few pocket watches but he's in need of a good wrist watch. You flatter me but sadly it is not me in my avatar, it's Audrey Hepburn if you look at my profile picture you'll see *Audrey * with *Pippin* her pet deer and Mr. Famous her *Yorkshire * Terrier.
> 
> I did not want to put a picture of myself up as I like my amniotomy but I may change my mind.


Ah. Well, since there are several gorgeous ladies on this forum, I thought there'd be a chance it'd be you. Of course, we'd still love to see your photo!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I wouldn't have thought it was Audrey Hepburn in L'Enfer's avatar. Maybe it's the cigarette smoke kind of blurring her face? In any case, it's been a while since I've seen one of her movies. An excellent actor all round, and yes, she was pretty HOT! Her first role was just a cameo/bit part in one of my fav films, _The Lavender Hill Mob_, HERE is the short scene she was in on youtube...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear *Sid * I think she was in a few movies around that time, all small bit parts not sure what came first. 
I think *Australia* is Blu-ray region B like the *UK*. *The Lavender Hill Mob* is a really good transfer if you like the movie and have a Blu-ray player I'd invest in a copy. :tiphat:


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Aramis said:


> I don't know what's "conundrum" but since you have it and it's problematic, why don't give it to him as a birthday gift? Two problems resolved at once.


Dear *Aramis * a conundrum is just a confusing and difficult problem or question.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I went a little over budget and bought a pair of 18ct gold cufflinks from Cartier. I'll go pick them up on *Tuseday*, I'm in need of a new pair of shoes anyway and the walk will do me good. I did look for *August Strindberg's* The Scapegoat but could only find a used copy. Thank you all for your suggestions, I'll remember all these when it comes close to *Christmas*.


----------

